
Ask HN: Can I openly publish a project given to me at a job interview? - mattdue
I had a job interview in which the interviewer assigned me a small project (provided test data, project objective, and performance measure) as part of the interview process to evaluate my capability. I ended up not working for that company, but I would like to publish the code I wrote for that small project. I did not get paid or sign anything with that company.<p>The data the company provided can be downloaded online. So I can use any other data for testing my code.<p>Would there be any trouble if I publish the small project (as a scientific paper, or an open source code)?
======
jamesmishra
Depending on how loosely you define "trouble", there would be trouble if they
intend to cause it.

And the only way to know would be to ask them first.

If the project is small enough, maybe the risks and rewards (however small)
aren't worth it for you.

------
andrew-lucker
They might get mad, but that's their fault for not making you sign an NDA. As
long as none of it is their IP I would not hesitate to use.

------
floobyhoob
Search github for job coding test. 32000 results.

Answer is yes.

